# [FREE-GAME]NS Runners



## Charlie Byun (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello! I want to introduce my first game, NS Runners. 
This game is action running game, the character shoot (with water gun







) and punish people who smoke in the public place. This game supports Facebook score system so you can post your score on Facebook and also you can see your friends' scores in the game.

Here i left you the link to the NS Runners in Google Play

Download :

http://goo.gl/fJ4xkN

I do hope you enjoy this game and I really appreciate if you give me a feedback who download this game.
Thanks


----------

